# Recent Addition



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2007)

I just joined this forum today and I was hoping its not too late to show fish I caught earlier this year for the Angler of the Year contest. This looks like a great forum from what I've seen. I know I can just ask if i need help.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 10, 2007)

is that a border collie?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you joined

I guess you are Fillet and Release fisherman?


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing like a good fish fry now and then!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2007)

The dog is an Australlian Shepherd (looks like a border collie with a shorter tail). Many of the stringers of bass came from our pond where we need to take out a bunch of small bass so all of the bass won't be stunted. It would be too much trouble for us to keep and clean every bass we catch so we usually give them to people sitting around outside their trailers because they have no AC. These people need the fish more than we do, so it makes us feel like we're doing some good in the world.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2007)

That is awesome - I am jealous - we cannot eat the bass around here (well you can eat them but you might grow extra fingers or something)

Glad to see the fish do not go to waste 

You should talk to Redbug about how to avoid stunting the bass population - he keeps a large pond and has tons of knowldge about that


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2007)

that looks like a nice pond you have to fish.
when manageing a small pond it is just as important to remove a few of the lagre fish from the pond at 32 acres you can remove up to 30lbs of adult fish over 15" without harming the fishing. be sure to remove as many bluegills /sunfish as you can they will spawn several times a season while the bass onlly spawn once 
If you are not catching any bass over 4lbs you need to keep every bass yu catch between 12" and 14" up to around 100lbs to reduce the numbers of small fish. You may be able to contact the local state fishery bioligst to do a survey of your pond and he ca give you better nummbers of what to keep to improve the size oof your fish.
soon you will be catching monsters..


these fish are only 4 years old and are between 5 1/2 and 6 lbs




















<a><img src="https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l144/redbug878/june13thpictures040.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------

